# What is YOUR Favorite Meat Sauce ...



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

... for pasta and spaghetti?

Looking for some new ideas ... Thanks!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Guess mine is pretty common, but hey, I like it....garlic, onion and carrot, diced bacon sweated off in oil, add minced pork and beef, about half and half, brown.
Season. Spice it up with paprika and ground oregano.
Add glass of red wine, tomato paste, couple spoons brown sugar, cup of chicken stock. Cover and cook 3 hours. Take lid off in last half hour to reduce a little if needed.

Season to taste. Yummers 

S'pose its like al forno sauce. Various other things go in there at times (e.g. capsicum, chilli, mushrooms, celery) depending on what's in the cupboard and what I'm feeling like.

Interested to see what others do.

DC


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Traditional Bolognese. I also really like fresh linguine with marinara sauce and Italian sausages grilled whole, with Romano and a sprinkling of cayenne.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

ok bolognaise then- its a useful sauce - makes its way into lots of dishes. With penne, lasagne sheets, spaghetti, and also makes a nice stuffing for baked potatoes with grated cheese and sour cream and all the usual suspects  Plus you can make pies.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

For non-traditional, a ragout simmered a while with lean pork and then let your choice of herbs do their trick (perhaps a bit of powdered chipotle), stir in some ricotta before serving. Pork falling-apart tender. Sauteed sweet peppers, mushrooms and green beans on the side.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

My husband usually makes the meat sauce, he's a pretty good cook, likes to experiment, each sauce is different as far as the ingredients go..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

For noodles, probably stroganoff, but that's not italian. There are some Thai and Chinese dishes I'd pick before Italian meat sauces too. Don't get me wrong, I like Italian meat sauces too, but there are some others I like better.

Bolognese is very good for italian meat sauces but some other ragus are worth exploring too.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know what it's called but I make a pretty simple meat sauce for spaghetti and it's always a hit here. I just brown and drain ground beef. Then cook onions and garlic in a little olive oil. I add some garlic and and sliced mushrooms, then put the ground beef back into it. Then I add tomato juice (canned my own this year!!) and if I'm using dried herbs - oregano, basil, Italian seasonings, salt, pepper, a little sugar, and sometimes a little more garlic powder. Then I simmer it for a long time until it's really thick and hearty. If using fresh herbs, I wait until just before turning it off to mix in fresh basil and oregano.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

You just cant beat a bolognese. I add Dijon mustard, plenty of lea & perrins and a decent slug of shiraz
This may upset the purists on board, but a mixture of parmisan, Mature cheddar and grated mozzarella in copious amounts, mixed with torn basil all over the bowl is a must


----------

